# ICC Region II now forming!



## jpranch (Apr 4, 2012)

Calling all ICC Chapters and Chapter members from the great states of Alaska, Idaho, Oregon, Montana, Washington, and Wyoming! ICC Region II is currently forming and we need your help to make this happen. We just had our third teleconference today and are making progress. If anybody needs more information please send me a private message with you contact information.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 4, 2012)

hmmff........Where is Colorado in these mountain states?


----------



## jpranch (Apr 5, 2012)

Well... Many wonder how the regions were determined. I would expect that no matter how they were carved up there would be complaints. Personally I'm excited about this and believe that this is a very good thing to be involved in. We are hoping to have Region II up and running for the ABM in Portland.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 5, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> hmmff........Where is Colorado in these mountain states?


Mostly south and a little east of Utah


----------



## fatboy (Apr 5, 2012)

hahaha, funny guy.......


----------



## High Desert (Apr 5, 2012)

fatboy, would have loved to have Colorado in our region. Maybe you need to secede from Region XI.


----------



## Alias (Apr 6, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Mostly south and a little east of Utah


And just north of New Mexico.  :cowboy


----------



## Alias (Apr 6, 2012)

High Desert said:
			
		

> fatboy, would have loved to have Colorado in our region. Maybe you need to secede from Region XI.


May I secede from Region I and join Region II, please?


----------



## High Desert (Apr 6, 2012)

Come on up Alias. We already have the Western Pacific League of Building Officicial (Whipple-Bo as we call it) that includes Oregon, Washington and California that meets annually.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Jump on in the water is fine and there is always room for one more! Hey Montana. Were are you??? We really need your help here. If anybody here has contacts there please pass this information along. Sure don't want this thing moving along to much farther without our good neighbors to the north.


----------

